# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Overstappen van efexor naar paroxetine

## ChristineK

Hallo,

Ik heb een burn out en sinds een jaar efexor (37.5) geslikt. Om ook eens wat anders te proberen heeft mn huisarts me paroxetine voorgeschreven. Ik ben hier van de een op de andere dag mee begonnen. Volgens mijn huisarts zouden er weinig tot geen bijwerkingen zijn. Gevolg: Ik slik nu ruim een week paroxetine maar ben weer erg moe, de vermoeidheid van mijn burn out die ik juist sinds enkele maanden achter me gelaten had. Betekent dit dat de paroxetine niet werkt en ik weer aan efexor moet gaan? Of zou er nog een wonder te verwachten zijn van de paroxetine? Het frustreert me vooral zo omdat het juist vrij goed met me ging, ik was nog wel wat moe, maar al veel minder en nu opeens zo'n enorme terugval..
Iemand een reactie?

Christine

----------


## kaatjekakel

Wat was de aanleiding voor je huisarts om te gaan veranderen? Het is niet de bedoeling dat je terugvalt toch? Waarom dan niet eerst omhoog met efexor?

Succes Christine!

Kakel

----------


## ChristineK

Ja dat weet ik ook eigenlijk niet goed..Ik heb nu een jaar een burn out en ben nog niet beter, het was een probeersel om misschien nog iets op te peppen van een ander soort..Ik denk dat ik maar beter weer kan overstappen he?

Christine

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ben geen arts, maar als efexor wel verbetering bracht maar niet genoeg... zou je daar misschien mee omhoog kunnen, maar ga dat dan overleggen. Ga anders met je huisarts kijken of je misschien naast de pillen nog iets anders kunt doen. Ben je bekend met websites over burnout? http://www.burnin.nl/

----------


## Tess71

beste Christine,

Het is normaal bij een overstap of verhoging van de AD dat de klachten eerst weer erger worden, bij de een verdwijnen de klachten sneller als bij de ander.
Ik heb na ruim 10 jaar 150 mg efexor te hebben geslikt de overstap moeten maken naar citalopram in overleg met een arts in het AMC( daar loop ik onder behandeling voor angstklachten) de efexor deed voor mij niets meer!Ik heb ruim 2 maanden erg veel last gehad van bijwerking en ontwennigsverschijnselen. Het gaat nu wat beter maar ik heb nog steeds wel veel slechte dagen!

Ik sluit mij bij kakel aan om te vragen waarom de efexor niet eerst opgehoogd wordt voordat je aan een nieuwe AD begint, misschien heeft jou arts hier een reden voor.
Maar zoals jij het hier schrijft snap ik de switch niet zo goed!

Succes en ik hoor graag hoe het is afgelopen.

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## ChristineK

Nou de switch is meer gemaakt om het uit te proberen. Omdat ik al langere tijd een burn out heb en huisartsen graag iets willen doen (heb ik het idee) was het misschien een optie om een ander AD uit te proberen, misschien dat die me wat meer energie zou geven. Wist namelijk zelf niet wat het effect van Efexor nou eigenlijk was bij mij, na een jaar slikken.
Ben trouwens ondertussen op advies van de huisarts weer overgestapt naar efexor. Hopen dat dat nu wel geruisloos gaat!!

Christine

----------


## willemina logtenberg

stop zo snel mogelijk met paroxetine ik heb het een half jaar gebruikt ben al die tijd alleen maar moe geweest en totaal afgevlakt en als je er mee stopt krijg je verschrikkelijke afkickverschijnselen je komt er heel moeilijk vanaf.kijk maar eens op de site van radar,ik wil het nooit meer hebben,heeft mij meer kwaad dan goed gedaan.

willie

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Christine hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Christine gaat het inmiddels weer wat beter?

Willie, vervelend dat je meer moe werd en afkickverschijnselen kreeg van parocetine. Heb je inmiddels een ander medicijn of een andere oplossing gevonden?

Ik wens jullie heeb veel positieve energie toe!

----------


## ChristineK

Ha,

Ik voel me nog steeds niet zoveel beter. Waarschijnlijk kan mijn lichaam door de burn out niet zoveel aan en duurt het langer voordat ik weer in mn ritme zit.. Nou ja, dat hoop ik dan maar, het is ook maar een eigen theorietje, je gaat zelf maar een reden bedenken als het niet zo gaat. Nog maar even de tijd geven..

groetjes Christine

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Christine,

Je bent ook nog maar drie weken bezig.........het is geen wonderpil (al zou ik ook wel graag iets willen slikken wat alles als sneeuw voor de zon zou doen verdwijnen). Welke dosering krijg je? Het kost ook echt even tijd om aan de medicijnen te wennen hoor. Lees maar eens wat Tess daarover schrijft. 

Daarnaast denk ik dat de dosering efexor laag was, wellicht had je daar beter mee kunnen ophogen. Ik slik zelf citalopram, bij mij werkt de hogere dosering beter dan de instapdoserting.

Wens je wel veel succes en neem de tijd. Was er een aanleiding voor je burnout?

Kakel

----------

